# C02 Cylinder - What Do You Use?



## jaypes (7/11/12)

Hi Guys

I am pricing up a keg system and am wondering what people use for the C02 cylinder - rented, own, swap?

There seems a few threads of people buying them off ebay and not being able to get them refilled?

I dont want to do the swap thing from my LHBS - $199 for KegKing and $279 for MyKegOnLegs - both 2.6 and 2.3kgs.

I can buy this one off ebay for $149, which is a KegKing 2.6kg, although it states refill is $25-35 depending on where you go - will I have problems if I buy this? I am in Sydney.

Also is this enough to run 2x 19l kegs? How long would it roughly last? Should I be looking at the next size up?

It would take me a while to demolish 38l of beer


----------



## slash22000 (7/11/12)

The cylinder from Keg King is probably the most cost effective if you're not buying secondhand. I don't have anything to back that up but I know it's what I decided to do back when I bought mine.

Costs about $25 - $30 to get it refilled, yeah, but buying your own cylinder as opposed to renting one will pay off in the long term.

It's definitely fine for 2 x 19L kegs. Assuming you're force carbing, one full 2.6kg CO2 tank should carb/dispense 180L which is about 10 kegs worth (assuming you've put it together properly and it's not leaking gas).


----------



## mikec (7/11/12)

I have the Keg King 2.6 also.
You buy it (like that one off ebay) and then you can either get it filled, or swap it at one of the LHBS that stock them.
Where abouts in Sydney are you? The closest LHBS to me (inner Sydney) is ESB, which is about 45 minutes away. The Kegking website has an interactive map showing the locations.
I managed to get one filled at St Peters once, but you have to leave it for a day, and they charge heaps.

2.6kg should last you up to 10 kegs.


----------



## jaypes (7/11/12)

I am in Gladesville, I didnt really like the idea of a swap system - spending that much money and getting someone else's cylinder - maybe for $60 like the LPG but not for $200

Will check the KegKing website for filling locations

Thanks


----------



## slash22000 (7/11/12)

jaypes said:


> Will check the KegKing website for filling locations



Keep in mind their list isn't complete. I get mine filled at a place not on their list (and cheaper than the places they do have on the list). If there's nobody on the list near you, phone around.


----------



## brad81 (7/11/12)

I spoke to the guys at KegKing (Springvale, VIC) before purchasing my CO2 fire extinguisher and all they told me was if it had the standard connection and it was within the service period (pressure tested etc) then I could get it filled there.

Got it for a song too


----------



## mckenry (7/11/12)

jaypes said:


> I am in Gladesville, I didnt really like the idea of a swap system - spending that much money and getting someone else's cylinder - maybe for $60 like the LPG but not for $200
> 
> Will check the KegKing website for filling locations
> 
> Thanks



I swap and go at Dave's home brew in nth Sydney. It's not anywhere near $200 to swap. More like $35 once you 'own' a cylinder. Getting your first one is the only big outlay. The cylinders that have 'my keg on legs' stamped on them have always been in excellent condition in my experience. Besides, they last ages and I use them to dispense, push beer around, thru filters, carb up and conditioning. Cheap as in the long run.


----------



## mikec (7/11/12)

My 2.6kg just happens to be almost empty now.

Spoke to these guys:
Aquadisiac in Surry Hills, who will refill a 2.6kg for $26.


----------



## seemax (7/11/12)

You need about 200g including waste to force carb a 19L keg.

I've forced carbed and served 11 kegs now on my current 2.6kg bottle and it's still going...


----------



## jaypes (7/11/12)

sweet, all I need to do now is submit a purchase request to the warden


----------



## m3taL (7/11/12)

jaypes said:


> sweet, all I need to do now is submit a purchase request to the warden



Im Currently Looking into BOC and SupaGas Iv got an ABN and a registered business however im pretty sure they would sell to GP..... 

I'll post up pricing once i know

cheers


----------



## Spiesy (7/11/12)

yeah I did the 2.6kg KegKing cylinder from an eBay store. Don't worry about the swap'n'go thing - same with your BBQ gas cylinder.... they're generally decent bottles you get when swapping, and if not - you'll only be swapping it over again in a few months anyway, right? They are always functional though, I'd imagine they legally have to be in safe, working condition to be sold/swapped.

As far as refilling goes, I struggled to find anyone in Melbs who does that anymore... and swap'n'go is easy from LHBS, I'm there anyway every couple of weeks.

Couldn't be arsed with renting.


----------



## mr_tyreman (7/11/12)

I use BOC, its more expensive from what people tell me, but since i can get my argosheild, argon, oxygen and Co2 all from the same place on the same account, i pay for convenience. They will even home deliver if i get lazy.


----------



## kelbygreen (7/11/12)

I use BOC but have a 5kg fire extinguisher there I am going to use, Safety officer at work gave it to me and when its empty he said he will get it filled and tested at cost so thats cool. If they cant test it and remove the diptube I have other plans for it none beer related 

BOC is about $16 a month for 9kg bottle and cant remember the change over about $35? been a good 8 months or more. That with no ABN just pure public rates


----------



## m3taL (7/11/12)

kelbygreen said:


> I use BOC but have a 5kg fire extinguisher there I am going to use, Safety officer at work gave it to me and when its empty he said he will get it filled and tested at cost so thats cool. If they cant test it and remove the diptube I have other plans for it none beer related
> 
> BOC is about $16 a month for 9kg bottle and cant remember the change over about $35? been a good 8 months or more. That with no ABN just pure public rates



Hmm we get forking gas for work.... should ask the boss to look into it for me through his supa gas acct.... if he can be forked!!!!! hahahah


----------



## Droughtmaster (7/11/12)

i bought the ebay kegking 2.6kg ,have changed it over once looked and got the best of the bunch that was there ,cause was the same pay a heap and then trade in for a banged up one.
emailed someone in perth that fills them for pricing and they said $20+gst so might as well just change it over at lhbs

drought


----------



## Droughtmaster (7/11/12)

kelbygreen said:


> I use BOC but have a 5kg fire extinguisher there I am going to use, Safety officer at work gave it to me and when its empty he said he will get it filled and tested at cost so thats cool. If they cant test it and remove the diptube I have other plans for it none beer related
> 
> BOC is about $16 a month for 9kg bottle and cant remember the change over about $35? been a good 8 months or more. That with no ABN just pure public rates



small fire in rubbish bin somewhere blast away there ya go its empty  bloody smokers


----------



## barls (7/11/12)

mckenry said:


> I swap and go at Dave's home brew in nth Sydney. It's not anywhere near $200 to swap. More like $35 once you 'own' a cylinder. Getting your first one is the only big outlay. The cylinders that have 'my keg on legs' stamped on them have always been in excellent condition in my experience. Besides, they last ages and I use them to dispense, push beer around, thru filters, carb up and conditioning. Cheap as in the long run.


i do the same. also they are tested quite frequently as well.
actually i just won a second bottle which will be heading to my father in law


----------



## darrenp (7/11/12)

After a lot of research I found the 2.6 kg Keg King was going to best meet my needs mostly price and ease of refilling. I have a couple of different places nearby where I can swap and go. As far as getting someone elses dodgey bottle I don't think it's an issue as each bottle needs to be tested on a regular basis probably less risk than if you kept getting your own refilled. Actually the last bottle I picked up was brand new.


----------



## Wimmig (7/11/12)

mikec said:


> My 2.6kg just happens to be almost empty now.
> 
> Spoke to these guys:
> Aquadisiac in Surry Hills, who will refill a 2.6kg for $26.



I've got a 2.6kg KK one and it's fine for me. I keep 2 x sodastream bottles on hand for emergencies. Never had any problems. I like my kk cylinder 

I have used aquadisiac for the past few fills. Though i don't know if they use a C02 pump to fill the bottles. Alot of pet stores want frozen tanks... Aquadisiac could find some additional revenue from a setup and let the word out.... I'd be happy to spread it!

That being said, they have been nothing but grand, and i'll go back there in the future.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/11/12)

I've got the 6kg kegking - lasts for ages and the LHBS refills it for $50.
Runs my 4 kegs (3 on tap). It was $250 delivered IIRC.


----------



## pcmfisher (8/11/12)

jaypes said:


> I am in Gladesville, I didnt really like the idea of a swap system - spending that much money and getting someone else's cylinder - maybe for $60 like the LPG but not for $200
> 
> Will check the KegKing website for filling locations
> 
> Thanks




I'm sure if you put a little tag with your name on, you could leave your bottle for a couple of days at wherever you go for refills, and you will be sure to get your own bottle back. They tend to do all the refills at once rather than on at a time like a bbq bottle.


Another thing to look at is that a 6kg Keg King cylinder is only around $250. For an extra $50 you get 2 and a bit times size cylinder with a refill of about $50.


----------



## stux (8/11/12)

I swap-n-go a 6.8KG mykegsonlegs cylinder and a diemen 540g cylinder. Most Sydney LHBS stock the swaps, so its easy, but I get them at Pat's absolutehomebrew in st marys.

The 6.8 is my main cylinder and I use the 540g for my portable setup and as an emergency backup. Lasts ages if you're not carbonating with the small cylinder.

Once I stopped wasting gas pushing liquids around while cleaning and built a garden sprayer for cleaning the gas lasts for ages.


----------



## glenwal (8/11/12)

I'm going to get shot down for this, but I use a Sodastream bottle (mainly because I had the machine and 3 bottles already).

I get a bit over 3 kegs (carb and dispense) from a bottle ($18 swap at Woolies), and I go through probably 2 kegs a month, so costs me around $12/month which is cheaper than a rental bottle.


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/12)

Great thread as I'm currently getting gear for kegging.
If you naturally carb in the keg, how long do you reckon a sodastream bottle lasts?
Going to start with this and improve on at a later stage.


----------



## glenwal (8/11/12)

petesbrew said:


> Great thread as I'm currently getting gear for kegging.
> If you naturally carb in the keg, how long do you reckon a sodastream bottle lasts?
> Going to start with this and improve on at a later stage.



According to the calculator on QldKevs site, you'd get around 10 kegs from a sodastream if just dispensing.


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/12)

Glen W said:


> According to the calculator on QldKevs site, you'd get around 10 kegs from a sodastream if just dispensing.


cheers!


----------



## DU99 (8/11/12)

:icon_offtopic:


----------



## m3taL (8/11/12)

SupaGas Quoted me $14.95/Mo Rental and $42 a fill on a 10KG bottle.... a 10kg bottle would Carb and fill kegs at my house for a couple of years id say Went my LHBS on the way home tonight they Quoted me $200 for a 2.4kg bottle and $24 a swap..... so i'll weigh it up myself to what suits me......


----------



## krusty_oz (9/11/12)

Buying a 6.8kg outright = 2 years rental charges. BOC, Supagas, etc refills are slightly cheaper than getting your own filled/swap at the LHBS but not paying rent. I own my CO2 cylinder and rent a Cellamix 40 nitrogen mix from BOC for stout.

With the bigger 6 - 6.8kg (depending on Kegking mykegsonlegs) you should only need a couple fills a year plus get more gas for your money when refilling/swap compared to a 2.4kg bottle.

2kg of CO2 ~ 1000L gas so carbonating at 2.5 vol means that you should be able to gas and serve 400L beer (20kegs) with 4kg gas (I could be wrong on this calc - couldn't be bothered checking the numbers - you know how much gas you use).

Consider the cost over 10 years (without inflation, cpi bs, etc)
rental Supagas quoted above $14.95/month for 10kg bottle = $179/year = $1790 over 10 years
refills - say you drink a lot and need 3 fills/year @ $38.60/fill = $115.50 x 10 years = $1150
total cost over 10 years = $2940

buy a 6.8kg $349 (at my LHBS)
refills $54.20 for 6.8kg so its 4.4 fills/year (30kg) = $239/year x 10 = $2390
total over 10 years = $2739
Saving buying your own $200


If you like your my mate and I who only need 1 or 2 6kg cylinder fills a year then the savings even are better

rental fills 1.5/year = $57.9 = $579 over 10 years + $1790 = $2369
own fills 2/year = 108.40 = $1084 over 10 years + $349 = $1433 
saving of $963 :beerbang:


----------

